# Danni's BH



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

We did it! Danni and I passed our BH this weekend at our club's trial under judge Mike West. I am MORE than thrilled with her performance and we ended up passing with 58/60 points. She's in heat and was the very last dog of the day. It was a great weekend with a great club and a good group of other entries as well.

Katies BH - YouTube


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

HUGE congrats to you both!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations! On to the IPO1!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats !!!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats!! I was actually there for a little while Saturday afternoon and am hoping to check out your club Monday night  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks all!

Capone, we won't be there this Monday. But you can come out Wednesday or Thursday this week! We'd love to have you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very nice routine! I hope the dog that went next while she was in her long down didn't run over to Danni....it looked more interested in her than in the handler(was that dog in heat too?)
Congrats on the BH!


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! That dog was actually a dummy dog, and an intact male, so I don't blame him. He's retired and his owner volunteered to be the dummy dog.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice!!! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

congrats to both of you.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations!! Great job!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! :congratulations: :happyboogie:

Lee


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super job!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations. Very nice routine.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations. Very nice!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh ok great. I'll plan for Wednesday then! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent training, big congrats to you, the dog and the people helping you.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations again!
(Saw/reblogged your post on tumblr by coincidence c: )


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It was a blast. I have worked long and hard with her and even if the routine takes 5 minutes it really shows. She didn't budge once in her long down either. Her obedience was beautiful. I'm so happy with her.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words!!

Ohdev, that's so funny! I just got the email and wondered who on here you were!


----------

